# bonfire night



## railwayman (Oct 31, 2008)

hi im new here ,
we live about an hour from toronto were from the north of england does anybody know is there a bionfire night on anywhere near the gta on the fifth? 
thanks
steve


----------



## SamNZ (Jun 8, 2009)

I've been looking for things to do in Toronto to do as well.
Guy Fawkes is not celebrated in this part of Canada.....bummer


----------

